# AVG & Spybot



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I have 2 friends who both use AVG free and Spybot...They worked well for some time till the last couple of day...all of a sudden AVG says Spybot is full of viruses and removes it completely...what gives?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

maybe they have a virus. Attaching virus proctection systems with virus is often done.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

It is possible that a virus has infected their Spybot files. If they completely remove spybot, and reinstall it (I'd recommend a fresh download of spybot from their website), I would be very surprised if the problem continued.

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html

The previous poster is correct, that LOTS of malware masquerades as a CURE for malware. This is 100% absolutely NOT true of spybot search and destroy. If I had to choose which program to use, and which one was smokin crack, I'd use spyware, and ditch AVG in a heartbeat.


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

Klapton said:


> It is possible that a virus has infected their Spybot files. If they completely remove spybot, and reinstall it (I'd recommend a fresh download of spybot from their website), I would be very surprised if the problem continued.
> 
> http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html
> 
> The previous poster is correct, that LOTS of malware masquerades as a CURE for malware. This is 100% absolutely NOT true of spybot search and destroy. If I had to choose which program to use, and which one was smokin crack, I'd use spyware, and ditch AVG in a heartbeat.


I have to agree with the above. Remove and get rid of any traces of the current install of spybot, run a good virus scan to remove any remnants of what ever is infecting the old spybot files, and then download and install a fresh copy of spybot.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have both AVG and Spybot installed although not the freeware versions. Mine are working normally. 

There is however a lot of ills with the Net going on as I am currently getting about two updates per day for my AVG w/firewall.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Klapton said:


> It is possible that a virus has infected their Spybot files. If they completely remove spybot, and reinstall it (I'd recommend a fresh download of spybot from their website), I would be very surprised if the problem continued.
> 
> http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html
> 
> The previous poster is correct, that LOTS of malware masquerades as a CURE for malware. This is 100% absolutely NOT true of spybot search and destroy. If I had to choose which program to use, and which one was smokin crack, I'd use spyware, and ditch AVG in a heartbeat.


At little bit of a loss here.
There are so many choices at www.safer -; which one to choose and use.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

doc623 said:


> At little bit of a loss here.
> There are so many choices at www.safer -; which one to choose and use.


On this page: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html

If you scroll down, there is a large frame with "Download" at the top. There is a link "Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.5.2". Save the download file somewhere on your machine, then run the setup.

Once you have it installed and start it up, there's a button to search for updates. I always get the latest updates before running it. Then click "Check for problems". It will take a while to run. When it's done, you'll see a list of potential problem items. Don't be too alarmed just because it finds stuff. LOTS of websites use "tracking cookies" that are relatively harmless. (By harmless, I mean they are not serious threats like key-loggers, hijackers, or viruses. Mostly they track websites you go to so websites can customize the advertising they throw at you.)


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a problem computer at work. It just freezes up on patrons. I did run spybot and it caught a lot of things, but there were 4 things it couldn't fix. What other spy-catcher programs out there (free) are good?

or what else can be done. No $ available, it's a shoestring operation.


----------

